# What to bring when invited to drink good bourbon



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

A friend whom I haven't seen in a while invited me to his home to catch up and share a new bottle of bourbon (Blanton's--yum!).

What would make a good food gift to bring? Crackers? Cookies? Cheese? Any ideas?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Monte Cristo No. 2:biggrin2:.(*)

(*) If lawful.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

tocqueville:

Glasses!

How about some high end ham (thin slices), good bread and cheeses are always good.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Cigars would always be a good call (I'm not a Monte fan, and you'll never source them on short notice; with more notice, PM me and I can direct you to the right place). You can never go wrong with Ashton's offerings, the regular line is quite mellow, as are the ESGs, the VSGs are for one who regularly smokes cigars, as they are bolder and pretty spicy.


----------



## McPatrickClan (Jun 5, 2012)

I second the cigar suggestion. A nice cigar goes very well with bourbon!


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

You might also consider a selection of fine chocolate.


----------



## TNGent (Apr 25, 2012)

I would third the cigar. I like Warlock's Robusto. This is a strong cigar, with full flavor. Goes well with some 1792 on the rocks.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like I'm buying cigars.

Chocolates? Not between dudes.

Bringing ham would be a good punchline: What should a Jew do when invited for drinks by a Muslim?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> Sounds like I'm buying cigars.
> 
> Chocolates? Not between dudes.
> 
> Bringing ham would be a good punchline: What should a Jew do when invited for drinks by a Muslim?


Going the cigar route, being that Father's Day is around the corner, I just remembered that Arturo Fuente releases their exclusive Anejo cigars just twice a year, this time being one of them (the other is Christmas). They are quite full bodied, but have a very sweet finish and are suitable for beginners and aficionados alike. If you can get them, grab the 77, also known as the 'Shark'. Probably run ya $15-18 each, but worth every dime.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

A bit of an old thread, but my input (for what it's worth) is to bring more bourbon of a different type. It's fun for both of you and helps your friend build up his cabinet.
A couple good ones that are easy to finds are Noah's Mill and Elijah Craig 18y/o.


----------

